# Blue Yeti problem



## Jaffakeik (Sep 9, 2016)

I bought it quite a while ago, for streaming. I was allways using stereo mode where 2 circles cross each other, but it seems for streaming is better to use Cardio mode where sound comes from front. SO I decided to try it. But the problem is I set it to cardi and I can barely hear myself, I got micro gain on max, I got max microphone volume in windows settings as well. But its still very quite even if my lips touch the micro and i speak very loud it still very weak. But stereo catches me from other side of room basicly stereo is only option that makes me hear myself very good and loud. all other 3 options are very weak. NOt sure why its that. I watched lots of guides and everywhere ppl are talking in micro from about 20cm away with cardio mode and they can be heard as I speak on stereo mode. And they dont even got gain on max and windows microphone volume is around 70. So im not sure why is that so. That my voice is so weak on cardio mode even when I shout. Even tho everything is on max. And I dont like stereo coz it picks up all sounds around PC buzzling sound ect. Not sure what to do.


----------



## R00kie (Sep 9, 2016)

May I ask how you got your mic positioned? Is it still on its original stand?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 9, 2016)

Its on original stand. I found in OBS mic.AUX boost option but if I turn that like on 5 I got whining sound on video but I can hear me very good only buzzing sound is in background now. I think its something to do with static waves or something not sure.


----------



## xvi (Sep 9, 2016)

Positioning is what I suspect as well. This isn't a problem that can be solved with software. Could you take a photo of its position and post it here?

Edit: It is listening, just not in the right direction.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 9, 2016)

I was following the guides with boost now sound is strong enought now its just whine thats the problem. I tried different volume and gains for micro but its still there especially when I turn my headphones on loud to listen to my record.


----------



## R00kie (Sep 9, 2016)

Have you tried different USB ports? It feels as if there isnt enough power fed to the amp of the mic. Either that, or one of your capsules is damaged.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 9, 2016)

I kind of tried different ports, but whine is still there only thing I didnt try is to go with external usb port, on some guides it helped to get rid of whine. I hope its not broken


----------



## erocker (Sep 9, 2016)

Maybe try using a different internal USB connector to front panel if you have one available on your motherboard?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 10, 2016)

I mean ppl say it sounds ok no whine on their end, but when i listen to my self it definitely whines. I tried all ports on my tower front and back no changes.


----------



## erocker (Sep 10, 2016)

If it is working fine with stereo mode, have you tried turning mic boost down? You could also try getting a pop filter or putting some foam on your mic to kill the surrounding noises.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 10, 2016)

Yeah i got pop filter i think you can see it in picture :d. But i will try to put something on, so background noise dims a bit maybe some pair of socks will do coz i dont got anything else to be honest. Thanks guys for tips you best as allways.
---

Socks seems to work great with dimming some noise, but I guess I need to buy some kind of stand so vibration from table dont affect my micro, can you suggest me something good, that can be fixed or stands on ground.
And because of stereo all my KB clicks and mouse clicks are so noticeable that it bugs me
------------------
Bought stand and shock reducer for my yeti seems it helps to have less clicking sounds and vibrations from table according from reviews. And seems I missed one USB port from MB and I have now crystal clear sound even on max listening no whine anymore  I'm happy now.
----------------
And last thing I would like to have echo effect on my streams not sure how streamers do it what kind of mixer I need to do so


----------

